# Clomid success:What other supplements you took while on clomid?



## Eva R

Hi all,

I am on my 1st round of clomid, today is cycle day 11. Just wondering for those who have success with clomid :

(1) What other supplements that you took while on clomid and how much are the dosages?

(2) What are your ovulation symptoms while you were on clomid?

(3) Are the ovulation symptoms any different from your usual ovulation symptoms?

Let's hear your stories!


----------



## robinator

Hi Eva,

I took 3 cycles of 50mgs with no success. OB upped me to 100mgs this cycle and I got pregnant!! I did not take any other supplements. I do not check my temperatures, so the only way I knew I was about to ovulate was a few days of EWCM followed by positives on the OPK. I ovulated on CD 17, and each round of clomid caused me to ovulate on different cycle days (CD9, 23 and 14).


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

I personally didnt take anything else while on Clomid but wanted to say you shouldnt take Soy, EPO or Agnus Castus while on Clomid.

I read something about ppl using cough medicine for EWCM and I think grapefruit juice too. not sure of the specifics tho.

The month I got preg I had hardly any OV symptoms, in previous two months had had serious sharp OV pains. I had EWCM and my sense of smell went crazy. I only ovulated once without the Clomid that I know of so dont know if they were different to non-medicated cycles.

I used a CBFM which had shown a peak last month, but no peak this cycle. Thought I was out, would have bet money on it. Didnt symptom spot like crazy and let myself go to 4 days late before switching from crappy IC to FRER.

So, my moral of my story is that symptom spotting only serves to induce craziness :) Its hard but try not to, Clomid is hard enough and you have to do your best to be gentle with yourself.

GL with it :)


----------



## Eva R

Hi Robin,

Congrats on your pregnancy! And thank you for responding. It's unbelievable that you have ewcm while on clomid because I heard a lot people saying that clomid does dry up the cm. I am not sure how clomid will affect my cm. Usually I will have swollen labia (sorry tmi) when I ovulate..so now I am still waiting for them swelling...:blush: Hopefully clomid will not flatten them :winkwink: I took EPO,prenatal, dong quai (but there are people saying that it will counteract with clomid, like vitex does), B complex 50mg and collagen...and mucinex...whew! I also got -opk yesterday...it's really have to ttc!


----------



## cranberry987

My FS wasnt worried at all about the drying up effects of clomid. He said that as if I was over 40 then different story, but in his experience ppl do fine. Also, EWCM is overrated apparently :o

I would be rly careful about taking other suppliments. Ask your FS tbh. You can only have a certain number of clomid cycles and you wanna be doing the best you can, but overmedicating might be counter productive.


----------



## Eva R

Hi Cranberry,

Thank you for your reply and congrats on your baby! I took epo for ewcm...now I am on cd13 and still taking it...so this cycle I think I don't want to put too much hope...Any idea why epo cannot be taken with clomid?


----------



## Eva R

If I am out this cycle...I think I will stop my supplements except prenatal and B complex...


----------



## Coco14

Hi Eva,

I can't help you I'm afraid but this thread may come in handy for me, good post!
I've been TTC for 19 months and am waiting for AF to start Clomid (CD41) so I would like to hear how you get on :)

Good luck. x


----------



## Eva R

Oh Coco, I really hope you will get your BFP soon...baby dust to you...

Today I am also -opk. I think I will continue my supplements and if this cycle fails, next cycle I will just take clomid, prenatal and b complex. Every month I am always looking for implantation spotting but like cranberry said, it will really drive us crazy. From temping I found out that I ovulated on cd21 and cd19, so now I will see if clomid will make me ovulate sooner or later. I even joke with my dh that we should bd every other day until my af due, to be on the safe side, so that we will not look back and wonder what we done wrong...yeah :happydance:
BTW...I forgot to mention that I also took bee pollen and royal jelly...talking about supplement overdose :wacko:


----------



## robinator

Eva R said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy! And thank you for responding. It's unbelievable that you have ewcm while on clomid because I heard a lot people saying that clomid does dry up the cm.

Ha, I did not have that problem! Although now that you mention it, when I went up to 100mgs, I had less CM. With the 50, though, there was plenty.
So much good luck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## HappiestMom

1st round of clomid 50mg days 3-7
was super bitchy and weepy...unfortunately for hubby lol...very painful ovulation which I hadnt had in a while..I was ovulating on my own by only once every two months...and I have PCOS...

I took 1 baby aspirin...a prenatal ......and an extra 800mcg folic acid every night....was supposed to be on Metformin but it killed my stomach so I had been off that a month before my clomid cycle...we were also using pre-seed and softcups...we did it only 3 times that cycle.. around CD 8...CD11 and then CD13 we did it right when I actually felt ovulation happen lol... goodluck!!!


----------



## dan-o

We got pregnant on 50mgs CD2-6. 

I stopped all supplements except folic acid & OH carried on with the multivits. I also cut back alcohol to just the odd glass of wine now and again.

My ov symptoms were a lot more obvious than usual, including quite severe ov pain, bloated tummy & lots of EWCM. I ovulated from 2-3 follicles that cycle (scan in the middle of my ovulation showed 2 had popped & a 3rd was ready to go) :flower:

Good luck! xx


----------



## Eva R

To Robin :

Thanks Robin. I am on 1st cycle clomid 50 mg and my cm really less than last cycle. I use conceive plus lubricant a lot for this cycle. Even EPO is not giving me more cm and the mucinex...not so much.

To Mrs Jerome :

Congrats to you! Lucky you. You have ovulation signs! My usual sign i.e. swollen labia not so much swelling now. 

Well what do you know...today I got +opk! The test is the same color...so I assume that is positive. And my +opk came 6 days after the last pill so it should not be false +. A bit uncomfortable in my lower abdomen at the moment...hopefully no big cramp coming and cm oh cm where r u. Yesterday when we bd...I felt pain on my right ovary...I wonder if there might be a cyst cos I heard that clomid causes cyst. 

So now if I ovulate tomorrow or the day after, that would be on CD15 or CD16...3 or 4 days earlier than my usual time...the mystery of clomid continues...


----------



## Eva R

dan-o said:


> My ov symptoms were a lot more obvious than usual, including quite severe ov pain, bloated tummy & lots of EWCM. I ovulated from 2-3 follicles that cycle (scan in the middle of my ovulation showed 2 had popped & a 3rd was ready to go) :flower:

Lots of EWCM! ](*,) I envy you and Robin! :mrgreen: Is this your 1st cycle of clomid? My doctor didn't ask me to do any scan though. I have told him that I wanted to know what is wrong with me once and for all. So he gave me clomid to try first.


----------



## Eva R

MrsJerome said:


> ...we did it only 3 times that cycle.. around CD 8...CD11 and then CD13 we did it right when I actually felt ovulation happen lol... goodluck!!!

BTW Mrs Jerome...you did get pregnant on your 1st round of clomid? You know...last cycle we did it every other day from CD12 to CD20...I guess "hard working" doesn't paid off...:shrug: :wacko: Maybe my DH's sperms did not produce fast enough?


----------



## Andeia

Coco14 said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> I can't help you I'm afraid but this thread may come in handy for me, good post!
> I've been TTC for 19 months and am waiting for AF to start Clomid (CD41) so I would like to hear how you get on :)
> 
> Good luck. x

Hi Coco!I'm also waiting for AF to come,then I will start my first cycle of Clomid.I'm on cycle day 50.8-[ . I will take 50 mg on cycle day 2-6.How will you take it,what days?(if you don't mind me asking.) )


----------



## mommyinohio

I conceived my 1st with 50mgs of Clomid and just used Pre-seed to help the EWCM process. It worked first time for us, prior to Clomid I never ovulated. After the 1st baby was born, all my issues seemed to go away with getting pregnant as I am pregnant with #3 now with no further assistance on the last 2. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Eva R

mommyinohio said:


> I conceived my 1st with 50mgs of Clomid and just used Pre-seed to help the EWCM process. It worked first time for us, prior to Clomid I never ovulated. After the 1st baby was born, all my issues seemed to go away with getting pregnant as I am pregnant with #3 now with no further assistance on the last 2. Good Luck to you.

Wow,that's incredible! May I know how did you know you didn't ovulate before clomid. Do you have PCOS or no positive opk or other things?


----------



## humblebum

I have conceived 3 times on clomid! All 3 times I took cough syrup too - active ingredient needs to be guifesin (sp) for the EWCM as clomid can make it a bit dry and not sperm friendly. 
My first success is now 3 and a half! We sadly mc number 2 but I am currently 29 weeks with number 3 :D Hang in there, it took me a few months cycles each time too xx


----------



## Coco14

Andeia said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Eva,
> 
> I can't help you I'm afraid but this thread may come in handy for me, good post!
> I've been TTC for 19 months and am waiting for AF to start Clomid (CD41) so I would like to hear how you get on :)
> 
> Good luck. x
> 
> Hi Coco!I'm also waiting for AF to come,then I will start my first cycle of Clomid.I'm on cycle day 50.8-[ . I will take 50 mg on cycle day 2-6.How will you take it,what days?(if you don't mind me asking.) )Click to expand...

Ooh same here! 50mg 2-6. AF arrived Tuesday night so started Clomid Wednesday night (just taken my last one). Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## Andeia

Hi Coco14!Yes AF arrived,I'm on cycle day 3.I started a new tread when AF came,because in here nobody talked to me. :(( 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/594698-start-clomid-today-anyone-else.html


----------

